# Easter morning smoke



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story.

Still a bit cold out so i went with something short. I was amazed how long the ash held on. Good 30-40 min smoke.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow!!! Incredible!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, look at that ash! Very impressive.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn duece, did you smoke that thing lying down?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome ash. the snow in the background reminded me of a month ago while i was in Chicago...brrrrrr


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice ash!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Those Short Story's are great smokes!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Good every day cigar-nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Damn duece, did you smoke that thing lying down?


No but i was tempted to lay down and try and get it further. It fell the very next puff!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Deuce, NICE ASH!  Sweet smoke there bro - gotta love it!

CD


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You gata love short storys!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow crazy ash


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very NIce smoke


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sick ash...if that's what you call it.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice ash Bro!!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a great photo. Man, nice ash!

I see some snow on the ground...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Freaking awesome ash, that should become you avatar!


----------

